# Hurst shifter mod to work with console on 66



## BuddysGTO (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm switching my A/T to a 4 spd Muncie with a new Hurst shifter kit. The kit will not work in 66 with console without modding the bezel on the console. Been told this is pretty common procedure that someone on this forum may have already done and could give me some advice. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you get the correct Hurst shifter and the 4 speed console, it'll bolt right in and fit perfect. Sell/trade your current stuff for the right parts if you want a super clean, factory correct job.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Or stash it so if you sell it down the road you have the original equipment to go with the car to increase the value. :cheers


----------



## BuddysGTO (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks guys, I appreciate that. Being a newbie to this, I assume you are talking about finding an original from back in the day? Haven't had any luck finding anything originals or parts that fit correctly. Now considering the source, but I've had both major parts companies for GTOs and muscle cars tell me the only ones that fit are the originals. Thoughts??:confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Try ThePartsPlaceInc Dot Com and see what they have available.


----------



## BuddysGTO (Oct 17, 2013)

Roger, thanks. Just researched Hurst's website and they only sell them for installation without console. I keep looking.


----------



## BuddysGTO (Oct 17, 2013)

Here's what they had on that website. Looks like the correct one. Am I missing something? That was good advice 


WE HERE AT THE PARTS PLACE WORKED WITH HURST FOR THREE YEARS REPRODUCING A COMPETITION PLUS SHIFTER ASSEMBLY TO FIT AND LOOK LIKE WHAT WAS ORIGINALLY USED IN THE GTO’S IN THE 60S AND 70S WITH ROUND BAR AND THE HURST INSIGNIA. THESE SHIFTERS USE A FACTORY HURST NEW SHIFTER BODY AND HAVE THE CORRECT LOOKING CHROME ROUND BAR. EACH SHIFTER UTILIZES THE NEW HURST COMPETITION PLUS SHIFTER BODY WITH ADJUSTING LOCKS. WILL WORK CORRECTLY WITH ANY FACTORY CONSOLE. MUST ORDER SHIFTER LINKAGE SEPARATELY.
Product	Name	Price	Quantity 
CP4945G
(1964 - 1966 GTO/LeMans) HURST 4-SPEED SHIFTER WITH ROUND BAR


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Contact Peter Serio on the Performance Years forum. He rebuilds and sells factory correct GTO shifters. His reputation is second to none on this stuff. Also, it turns up at swap meets if you know what to look for. Knowledge= money saved! As a long time GTO owner and automotive technician, I would rather have an overhauled original unit than anything new. The quality is far superior.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

BuddysGTO said:


> Here's what they had on that website. Looks like the correct one. Am I missing something? That was good advice
> 
> 
> WE HERE AT THE PARTS PLACE WORKED WITH HURST FOR THREE YEARS REPRODUCING A COMPETITION PLUS SHIFTER ASSEMBLY TO FIT AND LOOK LIKE WHAT WAS ORIGINALLY USED IN THE GTO’S IN THE 60S AND 70S WITH ROUND BAR AND THE HURST INSIGNIA. THESE SHIFTERS USE A FACTORY HURST NEW SHIFTER BODY AND HAVE THE CORRECT LOOKING CHROME ROUND BAR. EACH SHIFTER UTILIZES THE NEW HURST COMPETITION PLUS SHIFTER BODY WITH ADJUSTING LOCKS. WILL WORK CORRECTLY WITH ANY FACTORY CONSOLE. MUST ORDER SHIFTER LINKAGE SEPARATELY.
> ...


Did you buy this shifter from The Parts Place, if so did it work without modifications?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

This is a two year old post and Buddy posted a total of 4 times. He was last active on this forum 10/17/13.....


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

I know. Had to try as I'm looking at that specific shifter and wanted to know if it worked. The Parts Place assures me it will, but there are time the CSR is looking at the same description the customer is.


----------

